# bathroom door knob spinning



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

I have a Dethleffs with a door knob on the bathroom which should be a 1/4 turn to lock/unlock but yesterday the knob was just spinning and not unlocking the door. The thread on the plastic knob is stripped and it looks like its been repaired with different glues over years (2004 reg) and its now at the point where the hole in the knob is bigger than the spindle.

I tried some contact adhesive overnight and over filled the hole but it didn't work. I was thinking about trying some sugru (https://sugru.com). Anyone got any other ideas? We are travelling on Saturday on a 14 day trip down through Germany to Austria mostly on Stellplatz so the toilet will be well used for the duration.

Thanks for reading


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Photo needed , but isn't the obvious answer to get or make a new doorknob ?


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I used Sugru to make grips on a tube going through the door panel,of my Hymer to control internal locking on an additional deadlock. You will appreciate that a certain amount of pressure is necessary to double lock, it has been in situ for a least 6 years and it is still firmly attached. Mega stuff!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have spotted commuter, adding the name now. :laugh:
http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=2887378


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

Gretchibald said:


> Photo needed , but isn't the obvious answer to get or make a new doorknob ?


It is but I have a job, 2 young kids, a wife, a dog, a life, no parts supplier nearby and I'm on a ferry on Saturday so was exploring if anyone has an idea for a fix temporary or otherwise


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

JanHank said:


> I have spotted commuter, adding the name now. :laugh:
> http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=2887378


Sorry I don't understand your post and the link doesn't make sense


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

commuter said:


> Sorry I don't understand your post and the link doesn't make sense


Jan is compiling a list of posting Subscribers in this thread......

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/78...ou-still-watching-posting-57.html#post2887378

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

My first though would be mole grips, but this would look awful and maybe damage the thread.

Second though might be a bolt on the inside for privacy, but then how do you keep it closed when travelling, perhaps a wedge.

Not seeing the actual arrangement that's my limit.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The man of the house say get rid of the old glue and then fresh araldite. He has other ideas but a photo is needed.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Photos would definitely help in a case like this.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Any of these?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sugru is great stuff, but it'll nee to go off overnight. I've used it for many things, including glueing on wing mirrors where I couldn't use screws. Those wing mirrors are fixed by a couple of blobs with chrome screw covers to hide them and have been in place for three years now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've used Sugru quite a bit, but it is way too flexible to provide purchase for a screw, especially a machine screw, too fine a thread.

I'd not have too much faith in Araldite either, wonderful product that it is, I'd opt for milliput, then when it's gone off drill and tap it the right size, then look for a replacement handle/knob which once bought will guarantee that the fix will last forever.

https://www.milliput.com/

Other makes out there too.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I didn't realise it needed screwing but I think Sugru would stick it on without the screw.

Can't be drilled and tapped and won't hold a screw as Kev says.

Also as he says Milliput is another excellent product.


----------

